# Aws - 1



## احمد عزت20 (11 فبراير 2007)

:13: 
FILLER METAL PROCUREMENT
GUIDELINES
ANSI/AWS A5.01-93​:13: 
SPECIFICATION FOR CARBON STEEL
ELECTRODS FOR SHIELDED METAL
ARC WELDING
ANSI/AWS A5.1-91​


----------



## احمد عزت20 (11 فبراير 2007)

*Aws - 2*

:13: 
TERMS AND DEFINIATIONS
AWS WHB - 1 APP*A​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووور اخي العزيز
جاري التحميل


----------



## يسري عبدالمجيد (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووور عزيزي الغالي


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا باشا وفى انتظار المزي
لو ممكن أخى أحمد الموصفه ISO 13703:2000 و Norsok P-001:1999


----------



## eng_s_elbehery (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا باشا وفى انتظار المزي
لو ممكن أخى أحمد المواصفه ISO 13703:2000 و Norsok P-001:1999


----------



## adham fahad (30 يناير 2008)

please AWS2.b.1


----------



## سدير عدنان (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد عليوة محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

نشكر جهدكم على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------

